# [GDM] Directive Xrandr Nvidia Optimus non prise en charge

## jaypeche

Bonjour à tous,

Je fonctionne avec une configuration graphique Intel/Nvidia Optimus et je n'arrive pas à lancer GDM (écran noir), comme si, les directives xrandr n'étaient pas prises en charge avant le lancement de X.

Commandes Xrandr v1.5 à éxecuter au démarrage de Xorg :

```
jay@dbox2 ~ $ cat .xinitrc 

xrandr --setprovideroutputsource modesetting NVIDIA-0

xrandr --auto

xrandr --dpi 96

```

J'ai donc renseigner /etc/gdm/Init/Default comme ceçi :

```
jay@dbox2 ~ $ cat /etc/gdm/Init/Default 

#!/bin/sh

# Stolen from the debian kdm setup, aren't I sneaky

# Plus a lot of fun stuff added

#  -George

PATH="/usr/bin:$PATH"

OLD_IFS=$IFS

# Activer XRandR pour optimus technology

exec xrandr --setprovideroutputsource modesetting NVIDIA-0

exec xrandr --auto

gdmwhich () {

  COMMAND="$1"
```

Les deux commandes ne sont pas prises en charge comme le faisait le fichier .xinitrc. bouhh   :Exclamation: 

 :Question:  Je ne comprends pas pourquoi gdm refuse de se lancer ? Une idée ?  :Idea: 

 :Exclamation:  Par ailleurs, je peux lancer gnome shell directement avec un startx, et .xinitrc renseigné comme ceçi :

```
jay@dbox2 ~ $ cat .xinitrc

xrandr --setprovideroutputsource modesetting NVIDIA-0

xrandr --auto

xrandr --dpi 96

exec gnome-shell

```

----------

## jaypeche

Il semble qu'un bug ai été remonté pour ce problème, ça m'a permis de démarrer gdm mais uniquement en mode autologin.

Je ne peux pas changer d'utilisateur, je me demande si c est un bug ou un souçi de config avec gdm ?

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=553446

emerge --info : https://gist.github.com/anonymous/69bb9b3fe8cfd305300cc1c64bd5d097

----------

